# Cold water trout fishing in Deckers, CO



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Went on my first cold water trout fishing trip this past weekend on the south platte river near Deckers, CO.... We set up the camp site Thursday night and got set up for an all day adventure on Friday right by the campground on the river... Fishing around the campsite was definitely the most productive oh all the spots we hit... Lots of fishy areas and it produced lots of good fish..









































































The second day we hiked into cheeseman canyon... I hooked into a slob of a bow around 30" but unfortunately lost him trying to land it... Few more Browns and bows were caught all in the 12-16" range... You could see tons on fish in the river but they weren't wanting what we were offering... 



















I'll add more pictures of the canyon as I get them from the other guys... It was incredible

The last day we woke up early so we could fish a few hours around the campsite again before we had to break down camp and head back into Denver and it gave me my shot at another big fish that I got to land and snap a few pictures with this time 



















All in all it was incredible trip with good friends... I'll be definitely headed back out there again soon... 










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome! Good post!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

My buddy moved up there last year. He send me trout pics all the time. 
He has been there for over a year now, so he is classified as a resident. He can't wait to get in the woods for hunting season.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

The S. Platte is a helluva river. Loved it during my years in Colorado.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

An Awesome adventure.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That looks like a blast! I might have to road trip it up there.


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Trout Fishing*

Looks like the trip of a lifetime and you guys did very well, that was a slab of a rainbow for sure. Nothing beats that Colorado scenery for sure.

Come on up here to Tennessee and North Carolina when you get a chance. Only a days drive from LA.

Good fishing to you.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks everybody... Almost forgot one of the most important parts of the trip... Ole bessy the RV









I drove that thing into and out of the mountains 

Here's a few more fish pics as well 



















Trout head... I often have to travel to TN for work... I have a big job starting up in Knoxville soon and will be traveling there in he next couple months... Any tips on spots up there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

Uhhg. You are making me miss home! I lived 20 miles from there and hope to return sooner rather than later!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Just got back from another trip out... Weather didn't look like it was spring but the fish were chewin... Also had just about all the rivers to ourselves which never happens... Caught a ton of bows and a tons of Browns and even picked up a few cutbows... Incredible trip


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Fished about 10 mi.upstream from you guys in the dream stream and 11 mile canyon below 11 mi res.and did well. Solo so no action shots but nice bows..The entire S Platte drainage is fishing well.

Thanks for sharing and tightlinez


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, I need a vacation.....I'm tired of looking at all the fun you had and need a vacation to recover from that!!! 

Awesome trip w/ a bunch of buddies! Can't believe that many of ya'll could arrange a schedule to free ya'll up! Awesome tasting fishies too!!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice post, beautiful Trout!! Makes me think of an NGTO report, that had to be a ton of fun!!:thumbsup:


----------

